

Announcing RED Lounge in Austin, TX - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2012/01/24/announcing-red-lounge-in-austin-tx/

======
kkt262
Thanks for the announcement. I'm actually in Austin so this might be something
I'd be interested to visit.

